
Why pollsters were completely and utterly wrong - munjeetsingh
https://hbr.org/2016/11/why-pollsters-were-completely-and-utterly-wrong
======
DrScump
<For instance, while Census numbers can tell us how many Asian-Americans live
in a particular state, they can’t reliably tell us how many Republicans, or
liberals, or evangelicals are in that state.>

The first claim is a crock. They _know_ the number of registrants for each
party right down to the precinct level; it's public data.

The other two will vary greatly depending on how you define the terms.

